# How to mount hideaway strobe on '06 F150



## misgur (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a 2006 f150 that I am trying to install hideaway strobes in the headlights and reverse lights. Anyone have any advice on where exactly to install the bulb inside the headlight housing? There isn't much flat space unfortunately and it is a clear see-thru lense.

I don't want to obstruct my everyday headlight with the strobe bulb either. Here are a few pictures of what I see other people doing. If anyone has any experience or advice it would be much appreciated!

http://media.photobucket.com/image/F150%20headlight%20strobe/ka8ypy/Elightbars/DSCN0375.jpg

http://www.fordf150.net/photos/data/500/Headlight_strobe_2.JPG

Thanks


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

Misgur Just look for a place where there wont be any inference and just go with it I had the same kind of questions when I did mine on my F250 but I love my placement of the tubes. If you need pictures I can take some for you and pass them on


----------



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

the first pic is exactly the same place i have mine on my 07 f-150, it does not interfere with everyday lights and the flash off the mirror is incredible


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

misgur, where did you end up mounting the strobes then?

Getting ready to do this with LED hideaways on my 05' F-150.



..........


----------

